# Flex Sig. Done!



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, I has a sigmoidoscopy today. Actually, I only had half of one, thank goodness. It was very uncomfortable in my opinion. In some moments, it was almost unbearable- and I thought I was pretty tough.My doc didn't do the whole thing due to the bleeding and inflammation- said I needed to see a GI doc.I went in and had this procdure because of altered bowel habits & rectal bleeding for past 6 weeks. There was blood in there today during the exam. The diagnosis so far today is protitis, and rectal bleeding. I'm starting on mesalamine tonight for the inflammation.It was kinda scary afterward, because the procedure caused a little extra bleeding than normal. But I have a GI appointment next week. My primary care said they may need to do a biopsy? We'll see. Maybe this sounds dumb, but I was kind of glad they found something to treat. I have suspected IBS, but then my husband is telling me it's basically all in my head, and it will all go away if I just relax. Well, true, my anxiety makes it worse, but I know it isn't all in my head, because the symptoms kick in randomly.And seeing blood and having unpredictable bowel habits can make anyone nervous!I'm a little scared of what may be causing this inflammation, but maybe I'll know more next week.For now, I am thrilled to be able to eat real food, since I had only clear liquids for a day and a half. Yum! I love real food.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Glad you survived the sigmoid. I've had two sigmoids done, first one without any prep, consultant just did it there and then during a consultation. It was very painful. This time round I insisted on sedation, what a difference, didn't feel a thing.Try not to worry too much. You are doing just fine


----------



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

Peardrops-Thanks for posting. I don't think I could go through it again without something to ease the pain. You were smart to get sedation! I am trying not to worry. I actually feel more relaxed to have that procedure over & done. My new medicine seems to be helping, so things are looking up. I hope you are doing well yourself. Take care. ;-)


----------

